

What Phones Do People Dump For iPhone? - malvosenior
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-what-phones-are-apples-iphone-buyers-throwing-away-2009-7

======
aj
I would be more interested in the reverse data, ie. what phones do people dump
the iPhone for..

